# Why no fertilization???



## MoOjUiCe (Feb 18, 2005)

Found out today from the embryologist that none of our five eggs collected yesterday have fertilized.  This was our second and last attempt at NHS ICSI.

Our first attempt was last year, I didn't respond to menopur too well and the sperm sample wasn't great, but we had 5 eggs collected, two fertilized and were transferred but we had a negative pregnancy result.

This time I went straight on a high dose and the scans were more encouraging.  The sperm sample was the best ever!! We felt so positive that we would have a better chance this time. We had 8 eggs yesterday and five were injected, everyone even at the hospital was so much more positive.  Then today we have the news that none have fertilized!!! 

This is so shocking and has not sunk in yet. We had so much more going for us this time, things were so much more positive.  We had prepared for failure to implant but to fail at this early stage is absolutely devastating.  How can all five have not worked Especially when all eggs and sperm were best ever!!!!

This was our last chance as we could not afford to go private. I feel like the whole world is against us and at a loss as to where we go from here. We want answers but are getting none!!!

Much sadness

Emma


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear none fertilised , It is unusual for failed fertilisation of all eggs in an ICSI but not unheard of.
Only the embryologist who dealt with your eggs and sperm can shed any light on this. Worth cheking that other couples did get fertilisation in the lab on the same day, just to rule out any problems in the lab. I am sure this is not the reason but is always worth being reassured about.
I hope you do get some answers soon.

Ruth


----------



## MoOjUiCe (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks alot Ruth, will certainly try to find out. That's what was so shocking because of the quality of the eggs and sperm and not a single one having any development.

Thanks Again.


----------



## jaydon (Jul 27, 2004)

Emma,

I haven't got any answers for you, but feel that I wanted to offer you my understanding, at least. I don't post very often, and yet have felt driven to answer two people today, as I have been in very similar positions to both of you, and know what you're going through.

I am currently down-regging for my 4th attempt at ICSI. My first attempt was successful, but ended in miscarriage a week after the + result. My 2nd cycle was cancelled because I only  produced 3 follicles of the right size. Having had such disappointing news, we were very nervous about our third attempt, but very pleased when we got through the hurdle of producing enough follicles, and delighted whe we were told that they had collected 13 eggs. You can imagine our devastation when we were told that none had fertilised! We couldn't believe that it had gone wrong at a different stage.

The embryologist and consultant had no real answers for us. I was completely panicked when they told us that my eggs were of a poor quality, and thought that perhaps I was moving towards the menopause, as my FSH level had been 8.2, which is the upper limit of normal, before we started. I spent weeks searching on the internet for answers, but to no real avail. In the end, I decided to try some of the things recommended by Marilyn Glenville (she has a website - just do a search with her name and you'll find it and a book called 'Natural Solutions to Infertility'); however, I have to stress that I failed with my attempts to dite and to stop drinking wine! If you do everything in the book, your life would be hard, though of course, you may be healthier than me, anyway, and have more will-power! What I have done, is eaten as much organic food as possible, though, again  only where possible, and not all of the time, and I have been taking her vitamin and mineral supplement. I have also been for a few massages  to help me relax.

Obviously, I have no idea yet if any of this has helped, as I'm jsut starting 4th cycle. What I do know is that my recent FSH levels have improved significantly - 5.3 and 4.6. Who knows whether this will help.

All I can say, is I Know how you feel, and it's horrible! Try not to torment yourself with questions, and what ifs. I really hope you come out of this and find a way forward.You have my very best wishes,

Jayne


----------

